# Itunes ne trouve aucune mise a jour



## anthonylord (23 Août 2010)

Salut a tous,

Alors voila, j'ai un ipod touch 1g, avec un firmware 2.2.1, et ce soir je voulais le passer en 3.X, donc après avoir cliquer sur mettre a jour un message me demandait de dl la derniere version d'Itunes, mais une fois cette version téléchargé, Itunes me dit que la version 2.2.1 est la version actuelle. Alors voila je sais pas trop quoi faire, donc si vous avez des ides c'est le moment !

Bonne fin de nuit ;P


----------



## Florian40 (26 Août 2010)

Salut, 
iTunes te dit que la version actuelle est la 2.2.1 parce que ton iPod est une premiére génération est que le firware 3.x est pour les iPod touch 2g et 3g.


----------

